# 2021 August reporting season



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2021)

*Wednesday August 4*
BWP Trust (BWP)
ALE Property (LEP)
Alliance Aviation (AQZ)
GUD Holdings (GUD)

*Thursday August 5*
Centuria Industrial REIT (CIP)
Nick Scali Retail (NCK)

*Friday August 6*
News Corp (NWS)
REA Group (REA)
ResMed (RMD)

*Monday August 9*
Aurizon (AZJ)
Charter Hall Long WALE (CLW)
Suncorp Group (SUN)
Transurban (TCL)

*Tuesday August 10*
Challenger (CGF)
Computershare (CPU)
James Hardie (JHX)
Reckon (RKN)
Megaport (MP1)
Charter Hall Social Infrastructure REIT (CQE)
Coronado Mining (CRN)

*Wednesday August 11*
Commonwealth Bank (CBA)
CNI Centuria Capital
IAG (IAG)
Mineral Resources (MIN)
Seek (SEK)

*Thursday August 12*
AGL (AGL)
AMP (AMP)
ANZ first-quarter update (ANZ)
Downer EDI (DOW)
Goodman Group (GMG)
Mirvac (MGR)
QBE (QBE)
Telstra (TLS)

*Friday August 13*
Baby Bunting (BBN)
Beach Energy (BPT)
Bluescope Steel (BSL)
Carsales (CAR)
GPT Group (GPT)
JB HiFi (JBH)
LendLease (LLC)
GWA Group (GWA)
Kogan (KGN)
HomeCo Daily Needs REIT (HDN)

*Monday August 16*

Bendigo & Adelaide Bank (BEN)

*Tuesday August 17*
BHP (BHP)
Breville Group (BRG)
Brambles (BXB)
Charter Hall Retail REIT (CQR)
Domain (DHG)
Dexus (DXS)
Magellan (MFG)
SCA Property Group (SCP)
Sims (SGM)
SG Fleet (SGF)
Woodside (WPL)
Westpac, Pillar 3 report (WBC)
Netwealth (NWL)
Abacus Property Group (ABP)
APN Convenience Retail REIT (AQR)
ARB Corp (ARB)
Asaleo Care (AHY)
Ingenia (INA)
Virtus Health (VRT)

*Wednesday August 18*
Aventus (AVN)
Amcor (AMC)
Accent Group (AX1)
Bapcor (BAP)
Coles Group (COL)
CSL (CSL)
Corporate Travel (CTD)
Domino’s Pizza (DMP)
Fletcher Building (FBU)
Nearmap (NEA)
Santos (STO)
SouthernCross Media (SXL)
Super Retail (SUL)
Vicinity Centres (VCX)
ANZ Bank, Pillar 3 report (ANZ)
Northern Star (NST)
Tabcorp (TAH)
Webjet (WEB)
EML Payments (EML)
Hotel Property Investment (HPI)
Michael Hill (MHJ)
Mount Gibson (MGX)
Pact Group (MMS)
Redcape (RDC)
Saracen Mineral (SAR)
SmartGroup (SIQ)
Vocus Group (VOC)

*Thursday August 19*
ASX (ASX)
Endeavour (EDV)
Evolution Mining (EVN)
Humm (HUM)
Newcrest (NCM)
Orora (ORA)
Origin (ORG)
Oz Minerals (OZL)
Perpetual (PPT)
South32 (S32)
Senex Energy (SXY)
The Reject Shop (TRS)
Treasury Wine (TWE)
Auckland Airport (AIX)
Beacon Lighting (BLX)
The Star Group (SGR)
Beacon Lighting (BLX)
IPH (IPH)
IRESS (IRE)
HT&E (HT1)

*Friday August 20*
Adairs (ADH)
Cochlear (COH)
Cleanaway (CWY)
Inghams (ING)
Stockland (SGP)
Sydney Airports (SYD)
TPG Telecom (TPG)
BWX (BWX)
Ecofibre (EOF)
MyState Bank (MYS)
New Hope Coal (NHC)
Redbubble (RBL)

*Monday August 23*
Ampol (ALD)
Altium (ALU)
Charter Hall Group (CHC)
Cooper Energy (COE)
G8 Childcare (GEM)
NIB Holdings (NHF)
Sonic Healthcare (SHL)
Austal (ASB)
Chorus (CNU)
McGrath (MEA)
oOh!media (OML)

*Tuesday August 24*
Ansell (ANN)
Alumina (AWC)
Boral (BLD)
Estia Health (EHE)
Monadelphous (MND)
Oil Search (OSH)
Pepper Money (PPM)
Reliance Worldwide (RWC)
Scentre Group (SCG)
Spark Infrastructure (SKI)
Viva Energy (VEA)
Western Areas (WSA)
Hub 24 (HUB)
Seven West Media (SWM)
Bingo (BIN)
Intega (ITG)
MoneyMe (MME)
Mosaic Brands (MOZ)
Nanosonics (NAN)
Rural Funds Group (RFF)
Wagners (WGN)

*Wednesday August 25*
APA Group (APA)
Afterpay (APT)
Iluka (ILU)
Lovisa (LOV)
Medibank Private (MPL)
Nine (NEC)
Platinum Asset Mgmt (PTM)
Worley (WOR)
WiseTech (WTC)
Seven Group (SVW)
AMA Group (AMA)
HomeCo (HMC)
McPhersons (MCP)
PolyNovo (PNV)
Reece (REH)
Regis Resources (RRL)
Resimac (RMC)
Whispir (WSP)

*Thursday August 26*
A2 Milk (A2M)
Adelaide Brighton (ABC)
Atlas Arteria (ALX)
AP Eagers (APE)
Best & Less (BST)
Blackmores (BKL)
City Chic (CCX)
David Jones’ owner, Woolworths SA
Flight Centre (FLT)
IOOF (IFL)
Jumbo Interactive (JIN)
Mosaic Brands (MOZ)
Qantas (QAN)
Qube (QUB)
Ramsay Healthcare (RHC)
St Barbara (SBM)
Tyro (TYR)
Whitehaven Coal (WHC)
Woolworths (WOW)
Appen (APX)
Zip Co (ZIP)
Ardent Leisure (ALG)
Auswide (ABA)
Cromwell (CMW)
Galaxy (GXY)
Macquarie Telecom (MAQ)
Pilbara Minerals (PLS)
Platinum Investment Mgmt (PTM)
Prospa (PGL)
Regis Healthcare (REG)

*Friday August 27*
Integral Diagnostics Limited (IDX)
Link (LNK)
Next DC (NXT)
BWX (BWX)
Wesfarmers (WES)
Cardno (CDD)
Auswide (ABA)
Costa Group (CGC)
Orocobre (ORE)
Resolute Mining (RSG)
Village Roadshow (VRL)

*Monday August 30*
Adore (ABY)
Crown Resorts (CWN)
Fortescue (FMG)
Healius (HLS)
Harvey Norman (HVN)
Invocare (IVC)
Bubs Australia (BUB)
Keypath Education (KED)
Event (EVT)
Sezzle (SZL)
Freedom Foods (FNP)

*Tuesday August 31*
IGO (IGO)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 March 2022)

Please Sir, may I have some more?


----------



## divs4ever (28 March 2022)

GOW reported today  , from those who like complex reports


----------

